# Swollen eye?



## rinkandvee (Aug 25, 2017)

Before I start this off I will say I have emailed my vet about this too. We don't have funds to take her in at the moment, not until next week.
But I just want to know how serious this might be.

She was fine yesterday but waking her up this morning I noticed her eye didn't look right. I can't tell if maybe she scratched it and irritated it or maybe it's an infection?










She's also been on 3 different medications for her weird poops that still don't look right. I'm not sure if that's relevant but might as well mention it.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello,
I'm sorry your little one is unwell.

Birds hide there illness well.
Anything with the eyes are a sign to look for and take seriously. 
Sometimes in birds an eye problem can be a sign of a further illness.

A vet appointment asap would be the most beneficial for your cockatiel. I know it can be hard with money but anything with a birds eyes you cannot leave...

There eye could be swollen due to a further illness or even possibly due to the medications they are on.

What is wrong with there droppings?

Good luck and please update us as to how they get on!


----------



## rinkandvee (Aug 25, 2017)

Kzall said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry your little one is unwell.
> 
> Birds hide there illness well.
> ...


Yep I'm waiting to hear back from the vet and scrounging up some money to schedule an appointment sooner.

She's been having very watery green droppings. At first very smelly but after rounds of medication it no longer smells but still looks the same.

I have a picture from a week or two ago but they still look the same


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi,

Despite being a little watery they seem to have a healthy amount of poo and urate!

Which is a positive.

I'm glad to hear that your cockatiel will be having a vet visit,hopefully it's nothing major and they can help.

Keep us updated


----------



## rinkandvee (Aug 25, 2017)

Bit of an update!
This morning it looks like her eye is back to normal. Aside from the feathers being a little ruffled up.
Still will be taking her into the vet once I'm able to!
It also might look like she's moulting? Bunch of feathers at the bottom of the cage this morning. We haven't had her for a full year so I'm not sure.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Aw I'm so glad they are looking better! 

Are they tame enough for you to stroke them? 
Both my birds are moulting at the moment.
The cockatiel has big pin feathers at the nape of his neak and on his crest,you can feel it when you stroke them. 
Hopefully your vet will have some answers


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Have you considered feather mites or feather lice? It’s not a sign of being dirty or bad bird care they just sometimes appear and will go unnoticed for a while. Or even ring worm? I would just do a routine spot of for external parasites and some worming medicine and see if that helps. The treatments don’t cost much and normally come with enough to treat the bird for about a year or more. Hope birdy is better soon


----------



## Koikun (Sep 6, 2017)

This happened to my last tiel. He got some of his feather dust in his eye and kept rubbing and rubbing and rubbing it on his wing until it got super red and irritated and watery. The vet gave us some eye drops to help with the irritation and advised us to spritz him more to keep his dust down.

Glad your birdy pal is feeling better!


----------



## Sri (Oct 15, 2020)

Koikun said:


> This happened to my last tiel. He got some of his feather dust in his eye and kept rubbing and rubbing and rubbing it on his wing until it got super red and irritated and watery. The vet gave us some eye drops to help with the irritation and advised us to spritz him more to keep his dust down.
> 
> Glad your birdy pal is feeling better!


May I know the name of the drops you used.


----------

